# Late season scalp



## tnlynch81 (Jun 29, 2017)

This was my first season cutting reel low. I went out of town for a week, and was not able to spray PGR before I left. When I got back we had a week of on and off rain so she didn't get a cut for 2 weeks. I mowed today with the reel and she is scalping really bad. This late in the season should I scalp the rest and continue with the reel mower or go over it with a rotary the next month or so and start new next spring?

You


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Where do you live?
Man, thats a tough one, but already being mid sept i wouldnt scalp it. It needs to be nice and hot both day and night for it to recover. 
Alternatively, you could scalp and PRG overseed in a few weeks.


----------



## tnlynch81 (Jun 29, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Where do you live?
> Man, thats a tough one, but already being mid sept i wouldnt scalp it. It needs to be nice and hot both day and night for it to recover.
> Alternatively, you could scalp and PRG overseed in a few weeks.


I'm in Dallas area. We are in the low 90's during the day and low 70's at night. The cool down has definitely begun. Just not sure if I have enough time for it to recover.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Scalp it, it will come back.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm new to lawn care and wanted to ask what is scalping good for? And if I understand correctly is it cutting the grass down to the absolute max/bare ground? I have cool season grass but I wanna soak up all these lawn care practices cuz I love learning


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

S7108384 said:


> I'm new to lawn care and wanted to ask what is scalping good for? And if I understand correctly is it cutting the grass down to the absolute max/bare ground? I have cool season grass but I wanna soak up all these lawn care practices cuz I love learning


Scalping is used to reset the height of cut in some grasses. With Bermuda if you let it get too long in between cuts it will show a lot of brown stems when you mow at your regular height. You scalp it down and let it grow back up to your HOC. It doesn't have to be all the way down to dirt. The minimum scalp is just one notch lower than what you normally mow at. In the spring most people will take their Bermuda almost to dirt to get rid of thatch and last years grass that went dormant over winter.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> S7108384 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to lawn care and wanted to ask what is scalping good for? And if I understand correctly is it cutting the grass down to the absolute max/bare ground? I have cool season grass but I wanna soak up all these lawn care practices cuz I love learning
> ...


Ah got it! Makes so much sense. I have KBG and I noticed when it gets too long the next mow shows brown stems too. I'll start resetting the grass by one notch lower to grow it back up and then scalp way lower every once in awhile to get rid of that dead winter grass. Thx a ton


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

tnlynch81 said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you live?
> ...


If this were a lawn maintained with a rotary and cut at 3+", I would say no to a true scalp. However, since you are already cutting with a reel, if you finish the scalp and hit it with some ammonium sulfate, you should be fine. The forecast shows temps dropping fairly quickly for this area with highs in the low 80's only 10-12 days from now, so don't wait. Also, we have more rain in the forecast, so that might help too as long as it doesn't wash your fert away.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

First Frost is not projected until November 22...if that helps at all!


----------

